# Warre Hive



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: one more time*

You can just copy/paste the text (caption/info) directly into your message/post, without making it an attachment, as in ...

From:	Scott Noble [[email protected]]
Sent:	Thursday, July 02, 2015 5:08 PM
To:	Scott Noble
Subject:	Warre hive photo's
Attachments:	IMG_0759.JPG; ATT00004.txt; IMG_0760.JPG; ATT00007.txt; IMG_0764.JPG; 
ATT00010.txt; IMG_0769.JPG; ATT00013.txt


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

*Re: one more time*

Upload the photos to a hosting site like Photobucket. It's free. Then copy the link to Beesource either as a link or the actual image. Make sure you resize the image so it's not too big to load here.


----------

